# Steaming Milk



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I just picked up an espresso maker for £39.99 from Argos.

This is the one I have: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4233268.htm

This is my first espresso maker and I want to get into making coffee.

However, I find steaming / frothing the milk very difficult, it just comes out all bubbly and mixes into the espresso making it just look like a white coffee with a bit of bubbles on top.

If you look at the coffee machine hopefully you can see the steam knob, I'm not really sure how to use it, how much steam I need etc.

Any tips?

Many thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

The principle is the same as any espresso machine.

Start with the steam tip just below the milk, and after you have a few bubbles plunge it deep and keep it there.

If you hear a screaming sound introduce a few more bubbles.

At no time throughout the steaming should you adjust steam pressure. The steam is either on, or off.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Jryans, I haven't used these pannarello wands before but from my understanding of how they work. They intake air from a hole/slit at the top of the wand and inject the air and steam in to the milk, heating the milk and making bubbles at the surface. Once you have made the volume of bubble you would like, submerge the the wand in deeper so the hole/slit takes in the bubbles and incorporates them with the milk.

Also you will want to be careful you do not over heat the milk in the process.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you both for your kind replies.

When I move the steamer knob to full setting it creates so many bubbles. Where abouts should I turn the steam knob to? Should it be all the way, or around half way?

Thanks

John.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

My advice would be not to turn the knob all the way, or when you come to turn it off you may not do it in time. About half a turn should give you all the steam you need.

Another point to bear in mind: you might find the steaming easier to control if you can remove the black sleeve and just use the metal steam arm.


----------

